# relevant? world view: an old story



## crampicide (Jan 7, 2012)

(This is a rough translation.)



There lived the "Master of the Good Deeds in the world." Master had a lot of Tools. Sometimes the thieves came and stole the Tools. And even if the Master could return the Tools, the Tools would no longer work correctly. Then the master would start throwing out these Tools and making new Tools. Theft of Tools was not a big problem for the Master. Sometimes thieves did something good with stolen Tools of the Creator, and then if the Master returned back to the Tools, it worked even better. The Tools could train cases that have been made with their assistance. In other words, if the thieves worked of skill with the Tools, the Master can do Good Deeds even better, when these Tools returned.

Master was old. Master left his Tools for his Children and go out to the Great Mountain of Death.

Children wept and began lamenting to the Master. The Children kept the Tools of Master and the memory of his good works for a sacred manner. Children repeated the motion and the master with his Tools. These movements were the most valuable, what was left for the Children of the Master. And the Tools masters could remember how to do Good Deeds only. Children of the Master could not do Good Deeds, because the world around constantly changing and this required adjustment skills. Children of the Master is very proud of the fact that they have the Tools of Master and that they know how to do the correct movements of the Master. Old movement from the dead world of yesterday could not work, because they too were dead.

A people came to the Children of the "Master", a people who remember the Good Deeds of Master and they looked at children of the Master, and looked at movement of the Master. Their eyes were tears of sadness. A People who admire came more and more. And then the Children of Master said to these people: "Your admiration for it is very tiring for us. You keep saying the same words. Moreover, we know that you have a stupid thieves in your ranks who would steal our Tools and our movement. And this is the most valuable thing we have. Get out! Give us to enjoy the cherished memory of the Master and his Good Deeds in peace!". Many people left in tears. Many remained in the hope that Children will forgive them. Many stupid thieves stole Tools to and sell to others the memory of the Good Deeds of the Master.

The soul of World dying slowly without the Good Deeds. And then, some thieves realized that they must restore the production of the Good Deeds at all cost. Despite the fact that they will be cursed children of the Master.


----------

